
Bytedance Is Said to Secure Funding at Record $75B Value - vinnyglennon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-26/bytedance-is-said-to-secure-funding-at-record-75-billion-value
======
NonEUCitizen
article is from October‎ ‎25‎, ‎2018.

